# MTB socks??



## ajn78 (Mar 17, 2010)

I am new to the sport and was wondering what was the deal with the socks that people wear. Why are they over the ankle? Is there a reason for that? Do they protect your ankles or something like that? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

All of my socks go over my ankles - cycling or not
infact, my cycling socks are the smallest socks I have


----------



## GrayBeard Pirate (Dec 26, 2009)

I don't wear athletic socks (cycling included) that go over my ankles unless I'm playing soccer against High School Aged kids (then I wear some ankle protection).


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

space for logos my man....logos.....


----------



## ajn78 (Mar 17, 2010)

Ok let me try to explain. I have been wearing normal athletic when I ride on the mountain bike trail. These socks do not cover my ankle. They are breathable and stuff which is nice. Anyway I always see people on the trail or in magazines that have on these higher socks that cover their ankles. Is this the style or is it for protection or what? I hope this helps make more sense out of my first post.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Probably more of what's handy and available.
Maybe some minor ankle protection.

But I like CHUM's answer the best
These are my favorite ones


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

ajn78 said:


> Ok let me try to explain. I have been wearing normal athletic when I ride on the mountain bike trail. These socks do not cover my ankle. They are breathable and stuff which is nice. Anyway I always see people on the trail or in magazines that have on these higher socks that cover their ankles. Is this the style or is it for protection or what? I hope this helps make more sense out of my first post.


ummm....logos dude.










that and style.......


----------



## ajn78 (Mar 17, 2010)

What brands are the best?


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

ajn78 said:


> What brands are the best?


MTBR Socks are the best...i have several pair myself










(not my pic)


----------



## G1antR1d3r (Mar 15, 2010)

these are the best


----------



## PG256 (Apr 21, 2009)

I only own cycling socks. I don't think I've paid for any of them either, except the wool ones.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

I use black "Snap On" socks... $5 a pair off the truck. IMHO best sock money can buy and yes...............logo on the back.

http://www.coastalbootfootwear.com/cart.php?target=product&product_id=323&category_id=69

Funny their actually more expensive on line...


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

ae111black said:


> I use black "Snap On" socks... $5 a pair off the truck. IMHO best sock money can buy and yes...............logo on the back.
> 
> http://www.coastalbootfootwear.com/cart.php?target=product&product_id=323&category_id=69
> 
> Funny their actually more expensive on line...


material?


----------



## InvictaS1 (Mar 19, 2005)

i usually wear Adidas performance socks, $12 for a 3 pack http://www.kohls.com/kohlsStore/men...as+3pk+ClimaLite+14Crew+Performance+Socks.jsp.

most warm weather cycling socks are too thin for my liking, i like something that has more cushioning.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

highdelll said:


> material?


Black sock like material.....:thumbsup: IDK? Nylon? I checked their website and they dont specify. They last years even with steel toes but I have one pair that I use for just for riding!


----------



## wi_bigfoot (Mar 13, 2010)

I wear the sport socks that stop right at the ankle. I don't like the really tall socks and don't like the ones that are really low so this is what I wear. Normal around the house is New Balance cotton sock and biking are socks from REI....smartwool I think they are called.


----------



## micro224 (Sep 25, 2009)

InvictaS1 said:


> i usually wear Adidas performance socks, $12 for a 3 pack http://www.kohls.com/kohlsStore/men...as+3pk+ClimaLite+14Crew+Performance+Socks.jsp.
> 
> most warm weather cycling socks are too thin for my liking, i like something that has more cushioning.


i exclusively wear adidas socks i tried some nike socks last time and they are the worst junk ive ever bought. IMHO socks should NEVER EVER go above your ankle unless they are dress socks or you are wearing work boots or something.


----------



## theGreenEGg (Mar 1, 2010)

Souvenir


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

When I wear really low socks, sometimes little bits of grit and little rocks get in the top and that's really uncomfortable. So if I'm paying attention, I get something that goes higher than any concave parts of my ankle.

There are cheap cycling socks on bonktown.com and chainlove.com pretty often. I think fully-synthetic socks suck - I like light weight wool blends. But I'll also ride in whatever I happen to be wearing, if it's not a big, long, dress up in funny clothes kind of ride.


----------



## GoBuffs (Dec 7, 2009)

Smartwool socks rule but they aint cheap:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

It doesn't matter how long your socks are- I've seen anything from under the ankle to knee-high soccer socks. As long as they are not cotton (gets too wet) your are fine.


----------



## johnny dollar (Nov 17, 2009)

I use wigwam hiking socks. on really cold days, I bust out the long rugby socks.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm with Andrwswitch, found the really low cut ones were find for the road bike, but not so hot on the mountain bike in terms of dirt entry. Logos are very nice, too. Sockguy.com makes good stuff, also DeFeet. Wool is the way to go...


----------

